# Pest & Termite Control Tech Needed



## smokinjoe (Oct 6, 2007)

Pest control tech

A growing company in pensacola looking for a experienced pest control tech.

Must be able to handle treating homes, apartments, and businesses in a professional manner.
Must be neat, clean & motivated
must have clean driving record


contact Tim 850-492-9225


----------

